# Need Lice help immediately!



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

My god child has lice every summer, she's over tonight and scratching.

I'm about to bathe her, can I shampoo her and mix tea tree oil in some "Pink oil moisturizer" hair lotion and make these buggers miserable?


----------



## krissy (Jul 21, 2009)

i would get some RID as fast as i can!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

krissy said:
			
		

> i would get some RID as fast as i can!



I wish I'd known BEFORE I brought her over :x 

I scrubbed her head real good and did her scalp with the hair lotion and tea tree, she said it stopped itching...had one bugger clinging to my tee shirt...YUCK!  I have dreads so they don't really cause a problem for me, I just hate this ongoing problem this kid has...and contrary to what literature says about lice not equal to dirty...I beg to differ...the lice hate oily hair because they can't lay their eggs but this child lives in a house that is dirty, and each daycare child I've encountered who brought lice into the daycare, came from an unkept home.

This year curiously she has very few nits...last year me and my daughter burned the nits out with a hot comb and grease. (works way better than that metal comb)


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 21, 2009)

I would put straight tea tree on the scalp. My son had it once & that is what we did. My daughter is bi-racial so she did not get it. African/bi-racial hair is not condusive to lice. Anyway, the tea tree  smothers them. Then you can follow up w/ a few drops in the shampoo each time she (or anyone else) shampoos over the next few weeks.

Being dirty does not make you get it, but being dirty can keep it going & pass it on. It can live on bedsheets, stuffed animals, sofas, etc for quite a while.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 21, 2009)

_--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

QUESTION #17: There is a black child in my child's class at school and her mother says that she cannot get head lice because she is black so she doesn't need to be checked for lice. Is this true?

ANSWER: It is pretty evident that European colonists brought head lice with them to America because our lice are best adapted to infesting non-African American children. In 1985, a study showed that only 0.3% of African-American children were infested with lice compared with 10.4% of non-African American children. This study has been repeated, with similar results. However, in these surveys, there were still a few, rare cases of head lice among African American children. 

Interestingly, in Africa countries, native children are infested, but their head lice are adapted to hang onto the oval cross section of curly hairs. Terri Meinking, a head lice researcher at the University of Miami School of Medicine, has received samples of head lice that look more like the African type and has noticed a few more cases of head lice in African American children. However, it is still quite unusual. (If you are interested, refer to Current Problems in Dermatology, Volume 11, No 3; May/June 1999; p. 86-87 for a discussion by Terri Meinking.) 

Because infestations among African American are rare, but can still occur, you are encouraged to check the child anyway. As an example, at Lincoln Public Schools, Lincoln, Nebraska , it is the policy that every child (no exceptions) is treated exactly the same so African American children are checked along with everybody else._

QUOTE from: University of Nebraska–Lincoln

Interesting huh?


----------



## carebear (Jul 22, 2009)

Each fall I make up a bottle of lice shampoo for a child in our school system who used to bring lice in and spread it around.  Not sure where she got it.  She's white, by the way.

Anyway, I add about an ounce of tea tree oil to 10 or so ounces of shampoo (the amounts aren't really vital) and mix well (new bottle of suave, pour off some shampoo and add the TTO right in there.

The instructions are to sit the kid in the bathtub of water and lather up really well - and leave it on for 15 minutes.  Then rinse the hair and the lice come out with it.  

Then dose the hair with conditioner with the oil in it and put on one of those disgusting shower plastic caps some people feel are ok to be seen in and leave the conditioner on overnight.  Shampoo it out in the morning.

Greasy or dirty hair is less interesting to lice, so don't try to keep her hair squeaky clean.  Dreds sound like a good plan.  

Anoint the hair daily, especially at the base of the neck.

I would so strongly recommend against putting a hot instrument next to a little kid's scalp.  You can pinch the nits and pull them off along the hair shaft and no one gets burned.


----------



## Artephius (Jul 22, 2009)

As a kid in CA, I had thick, looooong hair and those little buggers loved me. I still have memories of my mother looming over me with her bottle of tea tree oil. It worked, though. 

Good luck!


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 22, 2009)

I make a soap with TTO that I use on my sons hair, and thus far we have avoided the dreaded lice.
But I do make up a spray, you can just use a pre-made conditioning spray, add some tto to that. If you don't like the smell, add some lavender eo also, just a couple of drops.
I add the tto to my sons hair gel and mix it in cos he likes the spikes. You've got some good suggestions from everyone on here, the tea tree oil really does work, and it's far kinder to the hair than using chemical pesticide preparations.
I would get her in the bath as soon as she comes over, and throw all her clothes in a hot wash with some tea tree added. Drying in the drier, versus on the washing line, supposedly is better for killing any leftovers. The eggs too.
Good luck, been there, done that, it's a big job. :roll:


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 22, 2009)

Artephius said:
			
		

> As a kid in CA, I had thick, looooong hair and those little buggers loved me.


Me too, my hair reached over my bum and was very curly. Those pesky lice were hell to get out of there!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

So true about the african american hair resistance to lice infestation, HOWEVER...guess where they did try to set up shop (when  I came in contact with a child infested)......In my nose...my nose hair is straight.

The day we discovered a brother and sister with a heavy infestation in the daycare, I was accross town at a meeting with the most itchy nose, pulled the creature out and saved him in a tissue...thats when I put two-n-two together.

They can get in my dreads, like flies and knats sometimes do...but they don't lay eggs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> I would so strongly recommend against putting a hot instrument next to a little kid's scalp.  You can pinch the nits and pull them off along the hair shaft and no one gets burned.



very sane statement...I wish my mother had followed this advice ...oh...43 years ago

ME<=hot comb victim, survivor of Shirley Temple Curls in my hair every Sunday


----------



## Deda (Jul 22, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> Greasy or dirty hair is less interesting to lice...
> ...Dreds sound like a good plan.


::Snort::


----------



## Deda (Jul 22, 2009)

phillysoaps said:
			
		

> So true about the african american hair resistance to lice infestation, HOWEVER...guess where they did try to set up shop (when  I came in contact with a child infested)......In my nose...my nose hair is straight.
> 
> The day we discovered a brother and sister with a heavy infestation in the daycare, I was accross town at a meeting with the most itchy nose, pulled the creature out and saved him in a tissue...thats when I put two-n-two together.
> 
> They can get in my dreads, like flies and knats sometimes do...but they don't lay eggs.



That is positively the most disturbing/disgusting thing I can imagine.  Ewww.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm sorry but this is just too grose. I'm lucky I didn't have breakfast yet, cause I'd be puking right now.
My friend Isiah has very long dreads (they reach to his knees  ) because of religious reasons, but he does have a sense of F-ing HYGIENE! Like actually bathing and washing his dreads daily when he had been working or on a hot day, or at least every other day when not working with cold temps. I asked him if I could touch his head and scalp, cause I had no idea how it would feel. His head was very clean, the dreads soft, silky and nice smelling. 

My god. Wouldn't even consider buying soap from a woman with flies and other creepy crawlers coming out of her 'do!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but this is just too grose. I'm lucky I didn't have breakfast yet, cause I'd be puking right now.
> My friend Isiah has very long dreads (they reach to his knees  ) because of religious reasons, but he does have a sense of F-ing HYGIENE! Like actually bathing and washing his dreads daily when he had been working or on a hot day, or at least every other day when not working with cold temps. I asked him if I could touch his head and scalp, cause I had no idea how it would feel. His head was very clean, the dreads soft, silky and nice smelling.
> 
> My god. Wouldn't even consider buying soap from a woman with flies and other creepy crawlers coming out of her 'do!



Well...lets see...far as I know, dreads in traditional kinky african american hair only need to be washed ...weekly, bi-weekly or even once a month in the winter.  Dreads are made up of the hair that would normally shed from your scalp, instead naturally weave themselves back into the dread.  Basically a dread can be pulled apart like tough cotton.  And they are very dry, because they are made up of dead hair.

From what I understand about those with non-kinky hair, they have to use a foreign material to "start" the dread, by infusing wool somehow into their straight hair...then their dreads are based on tangles just growing.

Because of the natural nature of a dread, being very similar to velcro..anything can get caught up in it.  If I walk through a swarm of knats...it's possible one will get caught in my hair...if I lay down in grass, the grass will stick...and it will have to be picked out...sleep on a loosely knit blanket...and you will have lil blanket ballies in your hair.  It's just the nature of dreads.  I LOVE MY DREAD LOCKS, its freedom from perms, weaves, wigs, heat, styling cost and is a boost to self esteem for most black women and girls.  I suggest anyone who can dread, SHOULD dread 8)


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 22, 2009)

I hear rinsing dreds (which we call 'locks' in TX) in strong brewed tea with a dash of vinigar and a hint of peppermint oil is da' bomb and can replace shampooing.


----------



## Deda (Jul 22, 2009)

phillysoaps said:
			
		

> ...if I lay down in grass, the grass will stick...and it will have to be picked out...sleep on a loosely knit blanket...and you will have lil blanket ballies in your hair.



I can't imagine starting my day without brushing my teeth, combing my hair and cleaning up.  It's simple basic hygiene. 

I've known many people with dreads.  Some are just cleaner than others.  





			
				phillysoaps said:
			
		

> I was KNOWN for not bathing regularly (not ashamed to say and all my ex-husbands and boyfr's know it already  )



From Dreadlocks.com


> *Rumor:* You do not wash dreadlocks. Hair must be dirty to dread.
> 
> *Fact: *If you do not wash your hair it will stink. Dreadlocked hair needs to be washed regularly just like un-dreaded hair. You can wash dreads just as you would wash a sponge, by working the soap in and then squeezing and rinsing repeatedly to get all the soap out. Clean hair will actually lock up faster than dirty or oily hair. Because nearly every soap and shampoo on the market contains residues it was thought that clean hair does not dread quickly, when in fact it is the residues (conditioners, moisterizers, builders and fragrance holders) in the soaps that prevent hair from locking up. This is why we reccommend washing you dreads only in residue free soaps and shampoos.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> phillysoaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deda...you just LOVE me don'tcha    8) 

Becuase we are both into soap, I'm sure you are familiar with the fact that hygene in modern times is very different from what was hygenic in the past, in varied societies...it even differs accross various modern societies and amongst different people in the same households.

I just thank the lord you and I don't have to sleep with each other 

for the record, I don't wash my dreads in the summer UNTIL above my ears smells like baby sweat, then I know it's time to wash my hair...did I catch u before breakfast...bon apetite


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 22, 2009)

phillysoaps said:
			
		

> dagmar88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My friend is 100% black Jamaican... and very clean. 
You do sweat and produce sebum on top of your head, don't you? So washing/rinsing frequence wouldn't be any different.

straight hair can be turned into dreads without 'a foreign material'; they just should be kept tidy and cleaned even more, and they don't feel as soft. I know cause i used to take care of someone's dreads made from straight hair.

I'd suggest, everyone who wants/has dreads conforms to normal hygiene standarts.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

[quote="dagmar88  I'd suggest, everyone who wants/has dreads conforms to normal hygiene standarts.[/quote]

what are "normal hygene standards"?


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 22, 2009)

Philly, in the past all people used to stink and it was because of ignorance. They were used to eachothers 'natural odours'. We aren't anymore!!!

Thank you for wishing me a good appitite; I'm invited over for dinner this evening and hope it will be back by then!


----------



## Deda (Jul 22, 2009)

Philly, I pity you.  Your desperate ploys for attention.  Your life filled with pain, anguish, filth and instability.  

If it's ok with you if you stink, then stink away.  

_I may be stepping way out of bounds here and if another Mod wants to edit my post then please do so.  I can't remain silent anymore._

Philly - this is a soaping forum. We are not here for your amusement, but that's what it's come to.  
Every week it's a new chapter of Bizzaro World, starring Phillysoaps.  

You've made yourself into a laughing stock.  I can imagine the PMs flying around with subject lines like:  "Did you see what Philly said today?" 

Have you ZERO self respect?

Get a life woman, clean yourself up, get yourself some help.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, you surely do not know what is is. Maybe you could google for personal hygiene and you'll know.
*I have to do Deda right and say she is not being out of line, she uses common sense*


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

Well you guys did make me smile this morning...and since I love you all, I definately don't want you guys to have ulcers and upset stomachs.

I wish my life was full of big flowery backyards, tea parties and homogeneous friends but it's not...thats just my lot in life and I accept it...be thankful that you are enjoying what you consider a normal stable life...thats all I can say


----------



## carebear (Jul 22, 2009)

Philly - it's abundantly clear that you are here 10% for soaping and 90% to see how much of a rise you can get out of folks, and how much trouble you can start. 

It clearly sucks to be you.


----------



## Deda (Jul 22, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> Philly - it's abundantly clear that you are here 10% for soaping and 90% to see how much of a rise you can get out of folks, and how much trouble you can start.
> 
> It clearly sucks to be you.



Well said.


----------



## Deda (Jul 22, 2009)

I must apologize to you all for feeding into this thread.  My posts were an emotional response to a temporary lapse in judgment.  I'll try not to let it happen again.  

I considered deleting my posts, but decided to let them stand for now. 
Not because I don't stand by what I said, but as an example of HOW NOT TO RESPOND.  
_If anyone on the mod team wishes to delete/edit I understand. _

This thread need to be locked (does anyone see a pattern here?)
_
The SMF's definition of an internet troll:

"In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts controversial, inflammatory, irrelevant or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum or chat room, with the primary intent of provoking other users into an emotional response or to generally disrupting normal discussion."-WIKI

The SMF has zero tolerance for trolling. If we determine you are attempting to provoke or disrupt this forum or if your posts have an inflammatory feel to them your account will be deleted an your IP will be banned.

We don't play that way here._


----------



## 12345smf (Jul 22, 2009)

This topic is now locked please check back shortly for a message from ADMIN.


ETA:
*Let this serve as a final reminder, if you are making a post you know will provoke an emotional response, or if you make a post you know will start conflict, you are trolling. Period.

If you pop into a thread just to stir the pot & have nothing positive to add  to that thread, you are troll-assisting. 

Either way this is your final warning. 
You will be deleted. 
You IP will be banned. 
You will not get an explanation. 
You will not get another chance. 
You will not be allowed back on the forum under a new name. 

ADMIN decisions on banning are final. Choose your words wisely.

This forum has seen more nonsense in the past 3 weeks than it has in the past 3 years. Our regulars don’t come here for chaos nor do our newbies.

It ends here.*


----------

